# Practice Spaces in KW/Cambridge/Guelph area?



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

My band is getting a bit more serious, so I think it's time to look for a practice space. Know of any reasonably priced places available, preferably with backline?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

www.jamspots.com

The Lock Up Rehearsal Rooms

Found those two over the web. People in this area will probably more helpfull!


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

there is often some days and afternoons (although not any nights anymore) at Maxwell's Music House in Waterloo at 10 an hour per person.

there is a dirty (and shifty) place near Victoria and King in Kitchener that does monthly rentals.

there is a place in Galt (Cambridge) called Lamp Light Studio,think they do hourly rental,not sure if the name is right.

actually a real shortage of places around here that don't smell like beer and/or piss.


----------

